# My 180 Gallon Mbuna Tank- pics



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

IMG_0850 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0854 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0860 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0858 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0862 by Adam James K, on Flickr


IMG_0864 by Adam James K, on Flickr


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

That's awesome. Is the background DIY?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

That is a cool looking tank!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

notchback65 said:


> That is a cool looking tank!!! :thumb:


+1 well done


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

Beautiful, but that is hardly a 180 gallon any more.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the ccomplimens.

The BG is from a company by Aqua Terra.

There are areas where the BG is flush to the rear of the tank, including a deep cave in the center bottom where the majority of the fish bed down for the night (even though it's fiercely guarded during the day). There are a lot of spots that protrude out, giving true meaning to a 3D BG. While it's 'not a 180 anymore' the fish congregate higher reaches in the tank, and are not glued to the rocks.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I was hoping you would post an updated pic! And as I thought it looks fantastic :thumb: What are you using for light, I like how it's not lit up like a bus station, yet enough to see the fish and allow for the shadows on the rocks and background..


----------



## albita (Oct 12, 2013)

That's very cool. Do you have any issues with debris getting caught up in the background? Or, did you just keep adjusting flow until you didn't?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great - is that the grey color?

One other question is your tank 24" tall?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

albita said:


> That's very cool. Do you have any issues with debris getting caught up in the background? Or, did you just keep adjusting flow until you didn't?


Yes and no. Initial installation had 2) 1400 gph circ pumps behind the background. Very hard to access and work on. One stopped working. Had 2 AC70s for behind duty as well, but they wouldn't clear the tank trim. Planning on just running a smaller canister for back there now. Something easy to work on and do maint. Not installed, yet....


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

JimA said:


> I was hoping you would post an updated pic! And as I thought it looks fantastic :thumb: What are you using for light, I like how it's not lit up like a bus station, yet enough to see the fish and allow for the shadows on the rocks and background..


Wow thanks Jim!

Bus station. .. I like that  I still have not upgraded the lighting. Just 2) 36" T8 fixtures with 10k day bulbs (I think). The bulbs are old. I have a Marineland DBL bright which I do not care for. Fiance hates it. I wanted a strong coat of green, and my T8s don't cut it. So I grew it the only way I know how- incandescents. Keeping aquatic turtles for the majority of my life taught me that. So I cheated... :wink:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Chester B said:


> Looks great - is that the grey color?
> 
> One other question is your tank 24" tall?


Thanks!

It is the Grey color. I'm pretty sure it's 24" tall. I'd have to check. What I do know is that the BG showed up 3/4" shorter than advertised. Was not happy...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I've seen it advertised as both 24" and 23" tall. My problem is that I want it for a 150 gallon that is 28" high and need to somehow resolve the 5" gap.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Chester B said:


> I've seen it advertised as both 24" and 23" tall. My problem is that I want it for a 150 gallon that is 28" high and need to somehow resolve the 5" gap.


 You could bring it to the top and fill the btm with substrate which I guess 5" would be a lot. Better yet use a some kind of mesch attached to the btm mix with sand and rocks to hide it? probably never notice it??


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Chester B said:


> I've seen it advertised as both 24" and 23" tall. My problem is that I want it for a 150 gallon that is 28" high and need to somehow resolve the 5" gap.


5" of substrate 

Tanks looks great Iggy, well done! =D>


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Tank looks great!

Will you want to catch holding females from that tank? If so, good luck!!!


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Stop showing off Iggy.... it's gorgeous.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Chester B said:


> I've seen it advertised as both 24" and 23" tall. My problem is that I want it for a 150 gallon that is 28" high and need to somehow resolve the 5" gap.


If your tank isn't 2' wide, I would skip the Malawi BG. The side photos I posted make the tank look slim up front, and in a couple areas it certainly is. For the most part it's maybe 2-3" out. Up to 10" on one part. I was going to put it in a 125, but ended up buying the 180 after I got the BG. Is your 150 4 or 6' long?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Glad you guys and gal like the setup!

Kanorin- I kid you not, it really has not been difficult. I've had to pull a few fish from here, but only one holding female. I got her with 2 nets. Took about 2 minutes. The longest has been about 10 minutes. The gluttons I can catch by hand. It's like they don't even care.


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say that your tank looks great, Iggy! Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

One thing I've wondering about 3D backgrounds... If you need to get a fish out of the tank, does it make it difficult?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

6' long. I like the idea of hiding the equipment, but maybe I should look at their slim backgrounds instead.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Wilson!



Chester B said:


> 6' long. I like the idea of hiding the equipment, but maybe I should look at their slim backgrounds instead.


I've found one that was 28" high before. PM me for a source. Sure you could get it in Canada. One bad thing about backgrounds is the shipping... Ugh


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have the 3D backgrounds in my 72" tank...I even have one in my 75G tank. In addition I have slimline backgrounds in a 75G and a 38G. All mine are Pangea.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Unreal beautiful...shoot a video of it with your new camera


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Marconi said:


> Unreal beautiful...shoot a video of it with your new camera


Thanks man! I will do a video soon, I hope. Do you think I have room in there for your male dovii :lol:


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow it looks incredible, I'm jealous!


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Marconi said:
> 
> 
> > Unreal beautiful...shoot a video of it with your new camera
> ...


Only if he swims forwards and backwards from side to side lol.


----------

